# Disque SCSI SCA



## gpbonneau (29 Septembre 2018)

Je suis toujours à la recherche de solution pour mes vieux Mac, pour remplacer les disques SCSI qui vieillissent (et finissent par tomber en panne).

Il y a bien des solutions type SCSI vers IDE, CF ou SD, mais c'est très cher.

J'ai encore des disques en spare, mais je fais quelques tests pour la suite...

Les disques 68 pin sont plus récent mais ils sont un peu cher pour des vieux Mac 68k (pour des volumes de 2 ou 4Go max) et souvent bruyant (usure...).

Suite à l'exceeelllllent article de Dandu, j'ai voulu tester les petit disques SCSI avec une interface SCA ;-)
https://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/08/05/a-faire-hdd-scsi/

Ces disques ont l'avantage d'être petits (2.5"), silencieux et rapide (10 000t/min).
L'interface SCA (Single Connector Attachment) réunit, comme son nom l'indique, la prise data et power dans un seul connecteur.
On en trouve à pas cher sur la bay, j'en ai acheté 2 à 15€ pièces (36Go) pour essayer.
36Go max ça va encore pour un Mac en 7.5, avec des partitions de 4Go.
(Ceci dit rien n'empêche de n'utiliser que 2 ou 3 partitions de 2 ou 4Go, sur un disque bien plus gros s'il n'est pas cher).
On en trouve aussi en 3.5" encore moins cher.

*J'ai mis le premier dans un MacIIfx.*

L'inconvénient de ces disques c'est qu'ils n'ont pas de terminaison intégrée.
C'est un problème dans le IIfx (dans un SE aussi) car c'est le seul périphérique SCSI interne, et il faut une terminaison après le disque sinon ça ne marche pas.
Avec un simple adaptateur SCSI/SCA comme celui-là, Il faut donc ajouter un bouchon interne :
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/1xSCSI-Sca-...80pin-Ide-50-Male-Convertisseur/292694004078?
En clipsant une nouvelle prise sur la nappe, il suffit de mettre un bouchon sur la dernière prise et le disque sur l'avant dernière :




Il faut donc ajouter une prise à clipser sur la nappe et un bouchon à l'achat de l'adaptateur.

Autre solution, un adaptateur avec terminaison intégré. C'est un peu plus cher, mais bien plus pratique, ça marche sans rien ajouter. Comme celui-ci :
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/SCA-80F-IDC...rmination-SCSI-U320-U160-LVD-SE/113047435206?




Il y a une prise LED sur les adaptateurs, j'en ai profité pour en glisser une devant le premier lecteur de disquettes du IIfx, comme ça on voit l'activité du disque, comme sur un SE ;-)



Une fois le disque en place, il faut le formater.
C'était assez simple, étonnamment, alors que l'utilitaire de formatage Apple refuse les disques non-Apple, il accepte celui-ci sans aucun problème.

Le IIfx est en Système 7.5 et accepte les volumes de 4Go max.
Je l'ai donc formaté en 8 partitions de 4Go, et ça marche très bien :




Au niveau performance, c'est bien mieux que le disque d'origine, surtout en temps d'accès.
Mais évidemment, ça n'a rien à voir avec nos Mac moderne. Mais il y a 30 ans, un débit de 2Mo/sec c'était très bien ;-)

*J'ai mis le deuxième dans un Quadra 840av :
*
Là c'est plus simple, le Quadra a un CD ROM que j'aurais pu brancher en dernier et y activer la terminaison, mais la nappe SCSI interne a déjà un bouchon interne d'origine, c'est encore plus simple. J'ai donc utilisé un adaptateur simple, sans terminaison.





Le Quadra est en Système 8.1 et accepte des partitions bien plus grande.
J'en ai fait une de 4Go en HFS pour le Système, et une autre de 30Go en HFS+ pour le reste (il faut un PPC pour booter sur un volume HFS+).
Là aussi l'utilitaire Apple a accepté le disque !
Au niveau performance, grosse amélioration du temps d'accès et le débit n'est pas très loin des 5Mo/sec du SCSI-1.





Et voilà, c'est plutôt concluant, une bonne solution pour remplacer les disques SCSI dans les vieux 68k ;-)


----------



## Fi91 (29 Septembre 2018)

Très intéressant, Merci de partager ton expérience 
moi qui a pas mal de Mac avec le HD HS ( lc, iici, quadra )

Concernant les multiples partitions dans un HD de grosse capacité,  si j’ai bien compris il n’y a qu’une seule partition qui est utilisée avec le système installé ? Les autres partitions à quoi peuvent t’elle servir ?


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Septembre 2018)

Fi91 a dit:


> Très intéressant, Merci de partager ton expérience
> moi qui a pas mal de Mac avec le HD HS ( lc, iici, quadra )
> 
> Concernant les multiples partitions dans un HD de grosse capacité,  si j’ai bien compris il n’y a qu’une seule partition qui est utilisée avec le système installé ? Les autres partitions à quoi peuvent t’elle servir ?



Tu peux te contenter de faire une seule partition de 4 Go dans un gros disque si tu veux, ou en faire plusieurs pour avoir plus d'espace de stockage.
Tu peux aussi mettre un système dans chaque partition si tu veux.
À partir du système 7, il y a un tableau de bord qui te permet de choisir le volume de démarrage.
Le IIfx avec le Système 7.5 accepte des volumes de 4 Go maximum.

Le Quadra 840 accepte des volumes de 2To maximum.
Les Mac 68K peuvent utiliser des volumes HFS+, mais pas démarrer dessus, il faut un Mac PowerPC pour ça.
Donc sur le Quadra, j'aurais pu faire une seule partition/volume en HFS dans le disque de 36Go (autour 34Go un fois formaté).
Mais un volume HFS est découpé en 65 535 blocs seulement.
Par exemple pour un volume de 1Go (assez courant à l'époque du Q840), un bloc fait donc environ 16ko, et c'est a taille minimum occupé par un fichier sur le disque, mais si en réalité il ne fait que quelques octets.
La taille minimum passe donc à 64Ko sur un disque de 4Go, et à plus de 540Ko sur un disque de 36Go !

En HFS+ le nombre de block a énormément augmenté à 4 294 967 295, donc le même fichier de quelques octets sur un disque de 36Go en HFS+ ne fait plus que 4Ko.

Sur le Quadra 840 j'ai fait une partition de 4Go en HFS avec le Système pour démarrer dessus (j'aurais pu faire plus petit...) et une partition de 30Go en HFS+ pour optimiser l'espace disque. 
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est des machines de collection, même si j'y met plein de jeu, je ne remplirais peut-être même pas le premier volume ;-)


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2018)

Du beau boulot encore une fois !!!


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2018)

Des nouveaux essais de disques SCA sur nos vieux Mac.

Cette fois-ci avec un disque SCA en 3,5" qu'on m'a donné (merci Popjoel) sur un Mac IIfx :


ça marche avec un adaptateur SCSI/SCA sans terminaison (facile à trouver donc et pas cher) à condition d'ajouter un bouchon interne gigogne :


Pas besoin d'un adaptateur avec terminaison intégré. C'est Popjoel qui a testé ça dans un SE, j'y avais pas pensé 
Je sais pas trop où trouver ce type de bouchon SCSI (en gris sur la photo), en 50-pin et gigogne.
J'en ai plusieurs dans mon bazar, je sais plus trop où je les ai récupérer  dans des Mac II je crois...

Un autre essai, avec un disque 2,5" :


Petit quizz, c'est quoi comme machine ?


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2018)

IIsi ? IIcx ? Ou quadra 700 ?


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2018)

Un 7100/80 d'après la référence de la carte mère ?


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2018)

melaure a dit:


> IIsi ? IIcx ? Ou quadra 700 ?





melaure a dit:


> Un 7100/80 d'après la référence de la carte mère ?



Hehe, les deux réponses sont bonnes, la suite ici #1


----------



## Fi91 (1 Décembre 2018)

Je cherche aussi à remplacer des HD HS
J’ai des disques scsi 68pin, sauf que je commande des adaptateurs 68/50 sur eBay que je ne reçois jamais

Je vais tester ta solution gpbonneau avec des scsi sca.
C’est bien ce type de HD?
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Disque-Dur-SCSI-73Go-Fujitsu-MAW3073NC-CA06550-0FC959-Ultra320-SCA2-10K-RPM-LVD/142616143806?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.fr%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F142616143806&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=6916eb6c1670a86c0d6280a7ffd84c61&ul_noapp=true&pageci=d43e22f1-5984-47bb-8464-9b7737e6334a&epid=1744601066


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Décembre 2018)

Fi91 a dit:


> Je cherche aussi à remplacer des HD HS
> J’ai des disques scsi 68pin, sauf que je commande des adaptateurs 68/50 sur eBay que je ne reçois jamais
> 
> Je vais tester ta solution gpbonneau avec des scsi sca.
> ...



Les adaptateurs SCSI 50-pin pour des disques 68-pin sont moins facile à trouver (et un peu cher), que les adaptateurs 50-pin pour les disques SCA, je ne sais pas pourquoi ??
Ceci dit, j'en commande régulièrement (made in china), des SCA, mais parfois ma commande est annulée ou je reçois autre chose 
Heureusement ceux que je reçois fonctionne bien (faut dire que c'est simple comme adaptateur, c'est passif).

Pour les disques dur, celui que tu as trouvé me semble bien, mais j'ai une petite préférence pour les petits 2.5", encore plus silencieux, comme celui là :
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/IBM-90P1300...I-Disk-for-Blades-HS20-LS20-etc/273356967089?
C'est vrai que dans un emplacement prévu pour du 3.5", il faut un peu adapter...


----------



## Fi91 (1 Décembre 2018)

Merci de ton aide 

Si j’ai bien compris cette adaptateur ne marche pas dans un SE où classic ? il faut un bouchon ?

Adaptateur SCSI  SCA 80 vers 50 points https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B000M5AJ7C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_aTUaCbPZNATKX

Cela peut fonctionner dans un LC?


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Décembre 2018)

Je les achète sur la baie ou sur des sites chinois comme ceux là (il y en a d'autres...) :
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/1-pcs-SCSI-...80-PIN-TO-IDE-50-Male-Converter/283244849042?
https://www.banggood.com/SCSI-SCA-8...-50-Male-Hard-Drive-Converter-p-1337498.html?
C'est pas cher, mais la livraison prend du temps... j'en ai toujours un ou deux d'avance...
Il faut un bouchon (sauf si le Mac a un lecteur de CD interne), dans un SE, un LC, etc... 
Un bouchon interne, gigogne (le plus simple) sinon sur une prise à ajouter sur la nappe (voir mes posts précédents).
J'en ai d'avance, mais en cherchant un peu, j'ai trouvé ça :
https://www.partsdata.fr/scsi-sas-c...n-scsi-interne-actif-50-broches-male-femelle?

Sinon, pour un peu plus cher que sur Amazon, tu as la version avec bouchon intégré, bien plus pratique (voir plus haut) :
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/SCA-80F-IDC...rmination-SCSI-U320-U160-LVD-SE/113047435206?
J'en ai déjà acheté, livré en une dizaine de jours max.


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Janvier 2019)

Encore une installation de disque SCSI SCA...

J'ai beaucoup utilisé mon PowerMac 6100/DOS il y a quelques mois (#1) et j'ai voulu le remettre en route il y a quelques jours...  disque dus HS, une tête est resté collé sur un des plateaux, qui est tout rayé par le bras.
Il était déjà un peu bruyant, mais là... J'ai vu des têtes qui se décollent, des butées de bras en caoutchouc dégradées, mais ça c'est la première fois :


Donc poubelle et remplacement par un petit disque 2.5" SCSI avec prise SCA (12€ sur la baie) :


L'avantage de ce petit disque (IBM eServer UltraSCSI 320 ref 26K5157), en plus d'être rapide et silencieux, c'est qu'il est reconnu directement comme un disque Apple par les utilitaires de disque dur Apple !
Je suppose que son identifiant doit correspondre à un disque de l'époque utilisé par Apple ?
Le 6100 a déjà un lecteur de CDROM qui fait office de bouchon SCSI, un adaptateur tout simple SCSI 50-pin/SCA suffit.

Donc, boot du 6100 sur une CD d'installation de MacOs 8.1, formatage du disque en HFS+, et installation du système 8.1. Aucun problème 











Puis installation du soft coté Mac (PC Setup 1.6.4) pour la prise en compte de la carte DOS et création d'un fichier "HD virtuel" pour le PC. 
Démarrage du PC sur une disquette de boot Windows 95 (dans laquelle j'ai mis le driver du lecteur CD),
Ensuite il faut préparer et formater le HD Virtuel du PC avec FDISK puis FORMAT C:, puis installation à partir du CD de Windows 95 










Ensuite la mise à jour de PC Setup en 2.1.7 permet d'améliorer les performances.

Et voilà, le 6100/DOS est de nouveau opérationnel :


----------



## Fi91 (18 Janvier 2019)

J’ai reçu un adaptateur 80-50pin avec terminaison ( merci Gpbonneau pour le lien) et un disque dur 80pin
Avec l’adaptateur j’ai des petites bagues à mettre dans dès branchements en pique sur l’adaptateur 
A quoi cela sert ? Je dois en mettre pour que le disque dur marche avec un Macintosh SE où Classic par exemple ?


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Janvier 2019)

Sur le petit document joint, tu as l'explication pour chaque position :
(face à toi, JP1 en bas, la position LED est en haut)

- LED : c'est pour brancher la LED présente d'origine sur le SE pour l'activité du disque dur.

Pour les 3 suivantes, c'est des options (quelques explications, mais je suis pas spécialiste) :
- SYN ou Synchronous : c'est utilisé pour certaines interfaces UltraSCSI je crois, pas besoin de cavalier.
- DLY ou Start Delay : ça ajoute un délai au démarrage du HD, quand il y a plusieurs disques par exemple, ça permet de booter sur le bon... c'est pas la peine de mettre un cavalier.
- MTR ou RMT Start, le disque est censé attendre une commande SCSI avant de se mettre en route, c'est pas la peine de mettre un cavalier.

- ID0 à 3 : Ces quatre positions permettent de sélectionner le numéro SCSI qui sera affecté à ton disque sur le bus SCSI.
Pour un disque interne dans un SE, la convention c'est de lui affecté le 0, donc aucun cavalier sur ces quatre positions.

Donc, en fait, pas de cavalier à mettre (moi, j'en met pas), seulement la LED à brancher.

Un petit conseil, si tu l'utilises sur un disque 3.5", isole bien le coté du circuit imprimé qui va contre le disque, surtout les pin d'alimentation, sinon ça risque de toucher le disque...


----------



## Fi91 (23 Janvier 2019)

J’ai essayé un disque dur 80pin avec l’adaptateur  et le disque dur ne démarre pas j’ai une diode qui clignote mais le disque dur ne démarre pas


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Janvier 2019)

C'est quoi ton disque ? 
Tu as controlé l'alimentation (5V et 12V) ? 
Niveau consommation, c'est similaire au disque de l'époque... pas de problème de ce coté.

J'en ai essayé un en 3.5" que m'a donné Popjoel, qui marche très bien dans mon MacIIfx et qu'il a aussi installé dans un Classic...#13
C'est un Seagate (badgé IBM) ST336704LC, Ultra160 de 36Go 10000tr/mn.

J'en ai aussi installé plusieurs en 2.5" : IBM eServer 26K5157, Ultra320 de 36Go 10000tr/mn : MacIIfx, Quadra840av, 6100, 7100... voir dans les posts précédents.
Je préfère le 2.5", il est reconnu directement comme un disque Apple par les utilitaires de disque dur Apple, très pratique pour une install à partir des disquettes ou CD Système.


----------



## Fi91 (23 Janvier 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est quoi ton disque ?
> Tu as controlé l'alimentation (5V et 12V) ?
> Niveau consommation, c'est similaire au disque de l'époque... pas de problème de ce coté.
> 
> ...



Le HD c’est un Fujitsu MAW3073nc 73go
Comment contrôler l’alimentation ?
J’ai essayé dans un autre Macintosh et même problème 
Je vais acheter un 2.5 et voir


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Janvier 2019)

Je n'ai jamais essayé de Fujitsu, mais si je me souviens bien, quand j'ai récupéré le 3.5" IBM, Popjoel en avait testé d'autres, des Compaq aussi (tous ces disques étaient utilisés dans des serveurs).
Les disques IBM et Compaq fonctionnaient mais il n'a pas réussi avec le Fujitsu... 

Sur les serveurs, pour éviter une consommation trop importante quand il y plusieurs disques qui démarrent, il y a souvent un délai entre chaque (souvent en fonction du numéro SCSI), il attend peut-être une commande via le bus pour démarrer ??
As tu essayer de mettre un cavalier sur RMT-Start ?


----------



## Fi91 (24 Janvier 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais essayé de Fujitsu, mais si je me souviens bien, quand j'ai récupéré le 3.5" IBM, Popjoel en avait testé d'autres, des Compaq aussi (tous ces disques étaient utilisés dans des serveurs).
> Les disques IBM et Compaq fonctionnaient mais il n'a pas réussi avec le Fujitsu...
> 
> Sur les serveurs, pour éviter une consommation trop importante quand il y plusieurs disques qui démarrent, il y a souvent un délai entre chaque (souvent en fonction du numéro SCSI), il attend peut-être une commande via le bus pour démarrer ??
> As tu essayer de mettre un cavalier sur RMT-Start ?


Merci de ton aide, je n’ai pas pensé utiliser un cavalier, je vais tester


----------



## Fi91 (25 Janvier 2019)

J’ai testé et cela marche pas. Plus qu’à attendre un autre disque dur.


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Janvier 2019)

Ces disques SCSI sont assez récents, possible que celui là soit peu adapté aux anciennes normes SCSI...
Les disques Ultra160 et 320 utilise le mode de transfert LVD pour les performances, mais la plupart sont rétro compatible pour fonctionner en mode SE comme nos vieux Mac.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_SCSI
Ce n'est peut-être le cas du Fujitsu ?


----------



## Fi91 (25 Janvier 2019)

Je vais attendre un HD 2.5 et voir si cela marche mais je crois pas que cela vient de l’adaptateur car j’en ai deux et c’est le même problème sur les 2.


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Janvier 2019)

Ceux là fonctionne, c'est ceux que j'utilise :
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Disque-dur-IBM-26K5157-SCSI-2-5-36-Gigas-10-Krpm/292358530713?
Tu peux faire une offre un peu moins cher, j'en ai acheté 5 pour 50€ + 10€ de port, ça fait 12€ le HD ;-)
J'en ai déjà installé 4 (fx, Q840av, 6100, 7100).
Sur un SE ça devrait marcher, ça marche sur le fx.
Faut bricoler un peu pour le fixer vu qu'il est tout petit...


----------



## Fi91 (25 Janvier 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ceux là fonctionne, c'est ceux que j'utilise :
> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Disque-dur-IBM-26K5157-SCSI-2-5-36-Gigas-10-Krpm/292358530713?
> Tu peux faire une offre un peu moins cher, j'en ai acheté 5 pour 50€ + 10€ de port, ça fait 12€ le HD ;-)
> J'en ai déjà installé 4 (fx, Q840av, 6100, 7100).
> ...


Merci je vais en prendre 

J’avais pris celui ci 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/283332065500


----------



## Fi91 (31 Janvier 2019)

J’ai reçu le HD 2.5 , il démarre et tout ce passé bien, j’ai eu un bug au moment du formatages du disque avec Lido ( le câble électrique était mal branché)
Je relance le HD fonctionne ( je l’entends) mais maintenant impossible de le voir sous Lido j’ai le message suivant sur la photo.
Je sais plus quoi faire j’ai essayé avec HD setup etc et rien


----------



## Fi91 (2 Février 2019)

J’ai effectué un nouveau test avec un boîtier HD scsci que j’ai branché à un PowerBook g3  et impossible à le formater


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Février 2019)

ça sent pas bon ....
Des disques dur SCSI en panne j'en ai plein. 
C'est soit la mécanique (le disque tourne plus, moteur ou paliers HS, ou une tête décollée, les butées du bras de lecture HS, etc...), dans ce cas les utilitaires le voit sur le bus SCSI mais on ne peut pas le monter et/ou le formater...
Soit la carte électronique en panne, dans ce cas il semble fonctionner normalement mais on ne le voit pas sur le bus SCSI (avec un utilitaire comme SCSI Probe par exemple). 
Comme j'en ai pas mal en panne, ça m'arrive de récupérer une carte électronique sur un avec une mécanique HS, ou l'inverse... et d'en récupérer ainsi quelques uns... mais ceux-là sont trop récents.

Dans ton cas, il semble que la carte électronique n'ait pas supportée ton problème de câble mal branché... ?

J'en ai tellement démonté/remonté des vieux Mac, ça m'arrive aussi ;-)


----------



## Fi91 (26 Février 2019)

J’ai enfin réussi à avoir un disque 2.5 sca qui marche 
Je l’ai formaté en utilisant un PowerBook G3 sous mac os9 grâce à boîtier externe scsi

Merci GPbonneau pour les conseils

J’ai une question c’est de savoir comment fixer ce petit HD à la place du gros HD d’origine dans un Macintosh Classic, SE... sans qu’il bouge?


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Février 2019)

Faut bricoler un peu avec des équerres en tôles. 
Sinon on trouve des adaptateurs 2.5" / 3.5", comme celui-là :
https://www.amazon.fr/Adaptateur-Mo...t-Disque/dp/B00OCBB56Q/ref=asc_df_B00OCBB56Q/


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2019)

Bah, ça ne bouge pas beaucoup…

J'utilise un Sata 2.5 à la place d'un Ide 3.5 avec un adaptateur dans un vieux StarMax.
Il est juste posé sous le lecteur Cd avec un peu de carton (en dessous et haut dessus) pour isoler ce qui pourrait créer un court circuit.

Dans un portable, j'y ferais peut être plus de cas, mais là…


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Février 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Bah, ça ne bouge pas beaucoup…
> 
> J'utilise un Sata 2.5 à la place d'un Ide 3.5 avec un adaptateur dans un vieux StarMax.
> Il est juste posé sous le lecteur Cd avec un peu de carton (en dessous et haut dessus) pour isoler ce qui pourrait créer un court circuit.
> ...



Dans un portable, c'est plus facile, c'est déjà du 2.5", sauf que des disque SCA on peut pas les mettre dans les vieux Mac portable en SCSI, l'adaptateur passerait pas et aussi à cause de l'alimentation, il lui faut du 12V.

Dans un Mac de bureau prévu pour du 3.5", on peut le fixer comme on veut dans le berceau d'origine, avec des colliers plastique par exemple, du moment qu'il ne bouge pas, et surtout bien isolé pour éviter le contact du CI du disque ou de l'adaptateur avec le berceau (carton, plastique, ruban isolant ...).
C'est ce que je fait aussi dans les vieux portables en IDE pour les CF avec leurs adaptateurs ;-)


----------



## Fi91 (13 Septembre 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’ai reçu un adaptateur 80-50pin avec terminaison ( merci Gpbonneau pour le lien) et un disque dur 80pin
> Avec l’adaptateur j’ai des petites bagues à mettre dans dès branchements en pique sur l’adaptateur
> A quoi cela sert ? Je dois en mettre pour que le disque dur marche avec un Macintosh SE où Classic par exemple ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 129654
> Voir la pièce jointe 129655


Je voudrais savoir si quelqu’un sait où je peux trouver cette adapteur avec terminaison ?
Car le vendeur initial n’en vend plus


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Septembre 2019)

C'était une fabrication maison, je pense qu'il le fait par lot, ça va peut-être revenir... tu lui as demandé ?
Sinon, un adaptateur SCSI/SCA standard + un boitier de terminaison interne ça marche aussi, je l'ai fait sur un LC475.
À cause de la place supplémentaire requise, il vaut mieux le faire avec un disque 2.5".



Terminaison interne comme celle-là :
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/GP1610-SCSI-2-50-IDC-Male-to-50-IDC-Female-Adaptor/131524903992?


----------



## Fi91 (13 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'était une fabrication maison, je pense qu'il le fait par lot, ça va peut-être revenir... tu lui as demandé ?
> Sinon, un adaptateur SCSI/SCA standard + un boitier de terminaison interne ça marche aussi, je l'ai fait sur un LC475.
> À cause de la place supplémentaire requise, il vaut mieux le faire avec un disque 2.5".
> Voir la pièce jointe 138559
> ...


Merci de ton aide.
D’après ce qu’il m’a dit il en mettra plus en vente, c’est dommage c’était bien pratique 

D’après ton lien il en reste qu’un, je vais le prendre et tester


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Septembre 2019)

En petite série c'est pas donné, et avec les frais de port à partir des USA ça faisait un peu cher tout de même, 45€ environ.
Avec un adaptateur standard et une terminaison interne, c'est plus encombrant, mais ça fait la même chose pour moins cher en fait.

Pour la terminaison, si tu n'en trouves pas sur la bay, il y en a ici aussi, un peu plus cher :
https://www.partsdata.fr/scsi-sas-c...n-scsi-interne-actif-50-broches-male-femelle?


----------



## Fi91 (14 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> En petite série c'est pas donné, et avec les frais de port à partir des USA ça faisait un peu cher tout de même, 45€ environ.
> Avec un adaptateur standard et une terminaison interne, c'est plus encombrant, mais ça fait la même chose pour moins cher en fait.
> 
> Pour la terminaison, si tu n'en trouves pas sur la bay, il y en a ici aussi, un peu plus cher :
> https://www.partsdata.fr/scsi-sas-c...n-scsi-interne-actif-50-broches-male-femelle?


J’en avais acheté 1 sur ce site mais ça n’a pas marché, l’adaptateur était bizarre, on dirait qu’il a trop de « trou » 

Je vais tester aussi avec une nappe double et un bouchon en bout de nappe


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Septembre 2019)

C’est curieux, c’est assez simple comme prise SCSI interne, mâle d’un côté et femelle de l’autre, 50-pin (2 rangées de 25) avec un détrompeur sur la partie en plastique (et quelques résistances à l’intérieur). 
Une erreur de livraison ? 
Une photo...
Le bouchon en bout de nappe ça marche aussi


----------



## woz86 (2 Mars 2021)

Je relance ce sujet, car la solution d’un SCSI 2SD est intéressante sur nos vieux Macintosh, mais ça a aussi un coût.
J’ai vu ce modèle sur eBay à un prix abordable par rapport à certains modèles, après c’est un modèle chinois.
Est-ce que ça peut être intéressant ou pas ?


----------



## pershing78 (2 Mars 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je relance ce sujet, car la solution d’un SCSI 2SD est intéressante sur nos vieux Macintosh, mais ça a aussi un coût.
> J’ai vu ce modèle sur eBay à un prix abordable par rapport à certains modèles, après c’est un modèle chinois.
> Est-ce que ça peut être intéressant ou pas ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 216835


bonjour j'ai acheté sur ce site , installé dans un performa 200 (classic II) , fonctionne sans problème , la nouvelle version semble plus rapide ! https://store.inertialcomputing.com/SCSI2SD-v6-p/scsi2sd-v6-rev2020d.htm?1=1&CartID=0


----------



## dandu (2 Mars 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je relance ce sujet, car la solution d’un SCSI 2SD est intéressante sur nos vieux Macintosh, mais ça a aussi un coût.
> J’ai vu ce modèle sur eBay à un prix abordable par rapport à certains modèles, après c’est un modèle chinois.
> Est-ce que ça peut être intéressant ou pas ?


C'est cher. Tu le trouves en Europe pour ~60 € (bon, y a eut-être des taxes, vu que c'est britannique) : https://amigakit.amiga.store/index.php?cPath=182&currency=EUR 

Après, c'est open source, docn les v5, y a pas trop de différences entre les fournisseurs


----------



## ericse (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Personne n'est tenté par cette solution : https://korben.info/rascsi-emuler-d...machines-mac-pc-etc-avec-un-raspberry-pi.html ?


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Mars 2021)

Ça reste un peu cher... tant qu'on trouve des disques SCSI pour moins cher j'hésite encore... c'est de la collection, pas de l'usage intensif.
Si j'y passe ça sera d'abord pour équiper des PowerBook SCSI, leurs petits disques en 2.5" sont introuvables (utilisés uniquement ou presque sur Mac) et il n'y a pas d'autre alternative à part la solution SCSI2SD spécial PowerBook.








						ZuluSCSI V1.1 2.5'' (for Laptops/PowerBooks)
					





					store.inertialcomputing.com
				



J'en ai encore quelques uns d'avance, ensuite j'essaierais.


----------



## woz86 (2 Mars 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Tu le trouves en Europe pour ~60 € (bon, y a eut-être des taxes, vu que c'est britannique)


Par contre pour ce modele Amiga, il y a la fiche SCSI, mais il faut aussi l'alimentation ? Car la fiche à côté sert à cela ? Ou il s'alimente avec la prise SCSI ?


----------



## Invité (2 Mars 2021)

Perso, j'ai suivi les conseils de *gpbonneau*
Des disques SCSI de 36Go  (ou 32 ?) en SCA avec une terminaison et un adaptateur.

C'est moins bruyant et nettement plus performant que les SCSI d'origine.
 Ca boote aussi dans un boitier de graveur


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Mars 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Par contre pour ce modele Amiga, il y a la fiche SCSI, mais il faut aussi l'alimentation ? Car la fiche à côté sert à cela ? Ou il s'alimente avec la prise SCSI ?


C'est comme pour un disque dur 3.5", les data dans la grande prise 50 broches et l'alimentation par la petite prise. Au lieu de la prise molex, il y a une prise type floppy, il faut donc un petit câble adaptateur pour l'utiliser en lieu et place d'un disque SCSI dans un Mac 68k.

Celui-ci a une prise molex :








						Nouveau SCSI 2SD 3.5" comprend 50-pin SCSI pour Carte SD Adaptateur (50 Broches SCSI Disque Dur)  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Nouveau SCSI 2SD 3.5" comprend 50-pin SCSI pour Carte SD Adaptateur (50 Broches SCSI Disque Dur) sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				




Il y a du 5V dans la prise 50 broches (Terminaison Power), mais pas assez pour un disque dur (et il faut aussi du 12V), par contre pour la SD peut-être que ça suffit ? À voir avec ceux qui ont testé...

Pour le modèle SCSI2SD PowerBook, l'alim est dans la même prise avec les data. Et il n'utilise que du 5V.


----------



## dandu (3 Mars 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Par contre pour ce modele Amiga, il y a la fiche SCSI, mais il faut aussi l'alimentation ? Car la fiche à côté sert à cela ? Ou il s'alimente avec la prise SCSI ?


On peut alimenter par le bus. Mais je préfère généralement mettre une prise quand même, c'est plus sur et comme je le mets à la place d'un HDD, y a la prise.


----------



## Big Ben (4 Mars 2021)

C’est mieux de l’alimenter par la prise en effet. Y’a certains cas où ça peut déconner sec sans.

N’achetez pas sur eBay les SCSI2SD sur eBay.
C’est des vieux modèles vendu trop cher.

Le mieux reste le site du créateur en australie: http://shop.codesrc.com/

Le revendeur européen étant anglais, le passage à la douane rend la chose moins intéressante.

La solution de gpbonneau des disques plus modernes est top question performance. Le scsi2sd est par contre plus pratique, moins gourmand en resources, très polyvalent.

Les deux gros points noir pour moi:

pas de sélection d’ID scsi possible via un sélecteur externe, obligé de le fixer en config.
question performances il va falloir encore un moment avant que ça change. C’est déjà pas moche sur les V6.

Personnellement je ne m’embête plus avec du mécanique.

Mais les deux solutions se valent et la différence de prix/fonctionnalités est cohérente. Vous ne ferez pas de mauvais choix dans la plus part des cas.

Il faudrait que je me penche un jour sur un vrai protocole de benchmark croisé. Mais c’est chronophage et y’a toujours 15 projets dans le pipe. [emoji33]


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Mars 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> Le mieux reste le site du créateur en australie: http://shop.codesrc.com/


Le problème c'est la disponibilité et il semble que l'expédition vers l'Europe ne soit plus possible :-(



Big Ben a dit:


> Personnellement je ne m’embête plus avec du mécanique.


Moi non plus, quand je peux, (presque) tous mes vieux Mac en IDE sont passés en CF ou mSata pour les plus récents, c'est pas cher et bien bien plus pratique, finis cette petite crispation quand je les met en route après quelques mois en attendant que le disque dur démarre... ou pas ;-))

Pour les Mac SCSI c'est bien plus cher, et c'est le gros de ma collection, je ne me vois pas acheter des dizaines de SCSI2SD. J'ai encore du HD en spare, je fais durer... et on peut aussi remplacer les 3.5" par des disques SCSI-SCA, pas cher et silencieux.

Si je m'équipe en SCSI2SD, les premiers seront mes petits PowerBook série 100/500/Duo, pas d'autres choix... et encore, heureusement que j'ai pu réparer les petits disques 2.5" Conner des premiers modèles, ils tiennent toujours


----------



## woz86 (4 Mars 2021)

Après les SCSI2D Amiga peut être interessant, mais c’est vrai que ça reste coûteux.


----------



## Big Ben (4 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le problème c'est la disponibilité et il semble que l'expédition vers l'Europe ne soit plus possible :-(



Ah oui, le site est trompeur au passage de commande.
Dommage.

Edit: par contre y’a pas de SCSI Amiga à ma connaissance, et ils fonctionnent tous sur Mac.


----------



## jab2 (8 Août 2021)

Hello,
je me permet de relancer le post, car j'aimerais booster mon disque dur externe APPLE 20SC en disque de sauvegarde.
J'ai trouvé ceci sur ebay : Seagate Cheetah 10k.7 300 Go 10k 3.5" st3300007lc SCSI 80 pin SCA HDD Hard Drive.

J'ai également trouvé sur la bay un adaptateur 80 50 pin : SCSI SCA 80 PIN > 50 PIN SCSI Adaptateur SCA 80 PIN TO IDE 50 Male Converteur

Cependant je bloque sur l'histoire du bouchon, de la terminaison active, comment cela fonctionne, ou ça s'installe ?


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Août 2021)

jab2 a dit:


> Hello,
> je me permet de relancer le post, car j'aimerais booster mon disque dur externe APPLE 20SC en disque de sauvegarde.
> J'ai trouvé ceci sur ebay : Seagate Cheetah 10k.7 300 Go 10k 3.5" st3300007lc SCSI 80 pin SCA HDD Hard Drive.
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas essayer ce disque SCA, je n'utilise que des petits disques 2.5" IBM, très silencieux et rapide, et qui sont reconnus comme des disques d'origine Apple par les outils de formatage ;-)








						IBM 26K5157 36GB SCSI DISK DRIVE 2.5" 10K U320 SCA 80P 90P1312 90P1315  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour IBM 26K5157 36GB SCSI DISK DRIVE 2.5" 10K U320 SCA 80P 90P1312 90P1315 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				




Pour la terminaison, tout dépend si tu veux l'installer en interne ou en externe, et dans quel Mac ?

En externe dans un boitier, pas besoin de terminaison sur le disque, il suffit d'en mettre un sur l'une des deux prises SCSI.

En interne, dans un SE par exemple, il faut ajouter un bouchon sur la nappe.
Soit une nappe double avec un bouchon sur la deuxième prise.
Soit une nappe simple avec un bouchon gigogne sur la prise (       #34      )
Le problème c'est que ces accessoires SCSI (en 50-pin surtout) sont anciens et difficile à trouver.

Le plus simple semble être le BlueSCSI, c'est pas cher...


----------



## woz86 (9 Août 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le plus simple semble être le BlueSCSI, c'est pas cher...


Le BlueSCSI est une bonne solution je trouve, surtout avec un tarif intéressant par rapport à d’autres solutions (il faut compter une carte SD en plus).
J’en ai installé un hier soir dans mon Macintosh SE1/40 avec le système 6.0.7


----------



## jab2 (9 Août 2021)

J’ai acheté des scsi2sd pour mes mac ça marche bien, pas encore testé les bluescsi c’est facile à configurer ? Vous les trouvez ou ?


----------



## jab2 (9 Août 2021)

Autrement, je pensais aux disque dur pour la vitesse si je l’utilise comme disque dur de sauvegarde


----------



## woz86 (9 Août 2021)

jab2 a dit:


> c’est facile à configurer ? Vous les trouvez ou ?


Oui c’est simple à configurer, il faut une carte SD formater en FAT32 et mettre dessus une image disque vide et changer son nom.
Voici un exemple :






Sur une carte de 8 ou 16 Go tu peux créer plusieurs images disques, que tu nommes HD10, HD20… etc
Après tu fais une installation classique vers la destination MacHD :


----------

